# NJ PE April 2011 Exam (Accepted?, Review Class?, Discipline?)



## cihock01 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello All,

For those of you that have applied to take the 2011 exam: Have you heard back from the board yet?

Any recomendations for review classes? Area review classes that I've found include Rutgers (Haven't heard anything pros/cons), Drexel (heard some cons), School for PE (heard some pros)

Now for the tough question deciding which discipline to take... I'm leaning towards the Civil with water resources/enviro depth or the straight up 100 questions enviro. Any comments/suggestions?


----------



## cihock01 (Jan 19, 2011)

for whats it worth I havent heard anything from the board yet... Hopefully soon since most review class are starting very soon if they havent already


----------



## stuckinjersey (Jan 20, 2011)

cihock01 said:


> Hello All, For those of you that have applied to take the 2011 exam: Have you heard back from the board yet?
> 
> Any recomendations for review classes? Area review classes that I've found include Rutgers (Haven't heard anything pros/cons), Drexel (heard some cons), School for PE (heard some pros)
> 
> Now for the tough question deciding which discipline to take... I'm leaning towards the Civil with water resources/enviro depth or the straight up 100 questions enviro. Any comments/suggestions?


I took the review course at Drexel and I felt is was too much theory and not enough practice problems. just my opinion.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 20, 2011)

I took the Rutgers review class over the summer of '06. Since I did transpo, I skipped the two sessions covering the PM structural, but the structural guy was pretty good. At the time, the water resource/environmental guy was also covering geotech... needless to say the geotech was lacking. The guy they had come in to do the transpo was solid - really good sample problems and useful handouts (even made it into my binder for exam day).

I hate to say it is luck of the draw based on who they get to teach, but it really is... you may want to just pick what is the most geographically desirable and fill in the blanks if you end up with a lacking instructor in one discipline.


----------

